# Scout Winner



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

My most apologies as I am late to post , I promised 8;30

But drum roll please ........................................................

.........................................................................................

Out comes the bowl , ROCKSLINGER!!!!

NEXT GIVEAWAY WILL BE ON A HOMEMADE









HOPEFULLY THIS DOESN'T DIE OUT BEFORE THE DRAW DATE JUNE 26TH

JUST SAY IM IN ON THIS THREAD AND I WILL POST THE WINNER WITH PICS

ONLY THING IS AFTER YOU SAY IM IN , YOU HAVE TO DISCUSS HUNTING SETUPS , SPEEDS , AMMO , BANDS , ANIMAL , AND IF POSSIBLE PROVIDE A PIC OF THE KILL. OR JUST ASK QUESTIONS .

FOR EVERY POST YOU MAKE , YOU GET YOUR NAME IN THE HAT ANOTHER TIME , UPPING YOUR CHANCES OF WINNING. !!!!! STAY ON TOPIC PLEASE !!!!!

SO GO CRAZY

AND REMEMBER , THE MORE POSTS YOU MAKE , THE BETTER YOUR CHANCES .

THE PURPOSE OF THIS IS FOR THE FOLKS WHO DO NOT WIN THE GIVEAWAY STILL WIN SOMETHING

KNOWLEDGE


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in, homemade ring shooter , speed un none, ammo .395 lead, TBG 1in to 3/4in taper. Squirrel, frog, crows , rabbits


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I'm in, homemade ring shooter , speed un none, ammo .395 lead, TBG 1in to 3/4in taper. Squirrel, frog, crows , rabbits


DOES IT HAVE TO BE HEAD SHOTS WITH THIS SET UP ON SQUIRRELS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Moving to the Hunting forum since you want to talk about hunting.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

CONGRATS ROCKSLINGER!!!!!! I'M IN. ROCKS ARE GREAT!!!!!!!! DUMPS ALL THE ENERGY INTO THE ANIMAL!!!! WHICH IS GOOD!!!! PLUS THEY'RE EASY TO FIND AND FREE!!!!!!!! BAD THING IS THEY'RE PRETTY INACCURATE AT LONGER RANGES!!!!!!'


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Im in!!! I love shooting rocks and they are gret for hunting, and dont cost money :naughty:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW!

Thanks man, I tried to PM you but it said you can't receive any messages.

Jim/rs


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OOPS, looks like I don't get it....the dog chewed it up!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I'm in, homemade ring shooter , speed un none, ammo .395 lead, TBG 1in to 3/4in taper. Squirrel, frog, crows , rabbits


 I agree with Shewey, we take lots of game, but with the speed of the lead from the tbg head shots are not always nessacary


----------

